# Where to find TiVo HD Hard Drive Upgrade Instructions?



## dlmerchant (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey guys,

I have a spare 400GB SATA Hard drive, and I'd like to use it in my new TiVo HD. Are the Hinsdale instructions still valid, or should I be using some other process/ISO Tool Disk ISO images? I expected to find a sticky-thread in this forum with info.

Thanks!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

For the TiVo HD use the MFSLive CD and instructions http://mfslive.org


----------



## pineapplepalms (Oct 21, 2007)

oopes


----------

